# anyone got a spare German language learning set?



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I really want to brush up on my elementary German over the winter, does anyone have anything spare before I fork out on new? I used to have a book and cassettes to play in the car and on a Walkman. 

Or, what is a good version to go for, Linguaphone or Rosetta Stone or what?


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have found Pimsleur CDs from the local library excellent. Have to admit that I have copied them onto USB and can listen to them while driving. I originally used their French course to brush up mine but since have copied their German one. All listen and speak, nothing written. Thats how babies learn so good enough for me.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If the Germans had won we'd just about have cracked it by now :lol:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> If the Germans had won we'd just about have cracked it by now :lol:


I think they won the peace :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Language*

Hi

I have used HUGE for both Italian and French. German is also available and like you, I have meant to learn this but not yet done so.

You can buy new or secondhand from Amazon or Ebay.

Russell's blog about HUGO books. 

Russell


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Russell 

Just to let you know I have ordered the Hugo German via your amazon link. I have used the Hugo range for Spanish, but those books are only gathering dust at the moment.

Many thanks

Pat


----------

